# Count your blessings thread



## GoodTurns (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, we've had a bit of excitement, now haven't we?

I seriously doubt that we can make 40+ pages or 10K views, but let's see if we can stir up something a little tastier.....

Please try to take a moment to fill in the blank....copy and paste if you need to!

Thanks to the IAP for _____________________

I will go first....(benefit of starting the thread :biggrin

Thanks to the IAP for:  letting me take an occasional hobby to the point where I am thinking of making it a full time job.  I started turning several years ago, found pens, made a mess, found the IAP and started making progress.  I found MANY people who love nothing more than to see other folks progress, love to coach, mentor and guide, thanks to you all!  Thanks to Jeff and the Mod Squad for keeping it (usually) civil and on the right track.  Thanks for the occasional conflict, it does cause growth, and this one actually may have found me a new friend who I was on the verge of "ignoring".  

Thanks to all of you who reply here, let's keep it positive!


----------



## tt1106 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for showing me what's capable from my hobby.  For showing me achievable artisanship.  
It's  the internet after all.  And we're all people. There is no peace in the middle east, so I don't expect it here either.  Civility is expected but not guaranteed. 
Blessings, 


Todd


----------



## el_d (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for Kicking BUT :biggrin:

I think that covers it all......

That was a really short thread Jon......:wink:


----------



## keithlong (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for all the usefull information and the wonderful folks here who are willing to help out._________________


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for all my cyber friends I've made over the years, who gave of their knowledge freely enabling me to take a hobby to heights I've never would have though possible. Thanks to Jeff, yes even Curtis,Dean and Andrew you guys rock. Jon go for it, it can and has been done and Jeff put together this incredible site with some of the finest folks to help you achieve your goals.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for making  say "I can do that"


----------



## alphageek (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for showing me that there is TONS of possible cool things to do to a pen, and tons of even cooler people for sharing with me whats possible.


----------



## asyler (Sep 14, 2011)

my sanity,, there's nothing like seeing what s inside a piece of wood,,


----------



## boxerman (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks IAP for wonderful site with bunch of great people. Plenty informative information on pen turning. I have learn alot on site. And seeing everyone else's work. Thanks again.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for the friends I've made and learned from. And the ones who have tolerated me some times. And for the numerous things I've learned about all sorts of things in addition to making pens. And thanks to Jon for this thread.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for pushing me to my limits!:biggrin: In a good way!! I am close to kitless and I would have never been there without this place!!

Thanks Jeff! Thanks Mods & Team!!


----------



## lorbay (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for giving me the desire to make works of art that was given to me by many people on here and some that I consider friends and family. Also for the many vendors that I deal with through this site. 
I am still amazed at the things I am still leaning and I still have a long way to go. 

Thanks Jeff! Thanks Mods & Team!!

Lin.


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to IAP for showing me that no matter how far I take this hobby, there are always new and challenging pursuits that await!

John


----------



## tim self (Sep 14, 2011)

I started searching turning sites because I wanted to make bowls and platters.  I had seen some of the pens Les was producing and said "who wants to make pens, there's nothing to it".  How wrong I was!!!

Thanks to the IAP for probiding me more information than i can possibly digest.  This place has some of the best people on the web who are willing to share what they know.  And providing the background and how to to take this "hobby" far beyond what I thought I'd be able to do with it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 14, 2011)

Everyone has stolen the words out of my mouth, not fair.

Thanks to the IAP for.......                              .....................                         ........................                                  ............                    ........................                                 ...............              ..................                   ..............................                    ..............                       .................                                               .......................                    .... providing me with a new addiction! Then came the Forum Runner APP, as if i dont already get enough, now i can bring the forum to the garage when I'm working! :tongue:


----------



## TheRealSmith (Sep 14, 2011)

The IAP has helped me grow as a penmaker and as a person. I have Made lots of amazing and interesting friends. Listened and learned alot from real masters and experts in the pen world. found amazing info on any project and or ideas i have. the penmaking tools and materials you could find nowhere else. from hog tusks to gator jaws to wooly mammoth ivory. from 150 yr old Pine to teak from the Andrea Doria. Plus awesome polymer art tubes, artistic homemade blanks, super scroll saw work, inlay kits, watch part tubes and dozens more. It has been some of the best 2 yrs i have spent doing anything. I just want to say THANKS IAP AND THANKS TO ALL OF YOU.:biggrin:


Dan
Burlieve it or Knot


----------



## Akula (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for finding others that share my same interests and letting me be part of it.


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 15, 2011)

When I turned my first pen, I knew I was hot stuff.  I had made a writing instrument. I showed it to all my friends and family and had praise heaped upon my head.  Wow, did I ever glow!  Then I stumbled into this site.  What I thought was so hot was just plane Jane dull wood made round.  In the last year I have been taught a lifetime of knowledge, shared by some of the most wonderful people on the face of the Earth.  I have been priviledged to be shown real works of art and skill by some of the best turners around.  No, I am not going to name names.  My memory is nowhere good enough for that.  There are vendors here willing to go out of their way to help with excellent information, not just on their product but how to make something work, how to fix or improve something.  the generosity shown here from one stranger to another is unbeliveable.  You all know me, I could go on for hours here, but this is all the fault or cused by Jeff, the Administrators and the Mod Crew setting the conditions and facility to carry on this wonderful conversation.  For all these things and so many more, I am thankful for the IAP.
Charles


----------



## chriselle (Sep 15, 2011)

I thank the IAP for...kickin my ass.   It's pretty humbling seeing some of the talent around here.  Quite inspiring.  And, well, for the most part...:tongue:...you're all a pretty good bunch.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 15, 2011)

now doesn't that just feel better?...keep 'em coming!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus7227 is right. now hust a matter of saying: "ya, all of that" and going on. this place humbles even the best of us (well you guys when i say best) but still manages to help us all become much better.

Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


----------



## Atherton Pens (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish I could put a dollar value on the IAP forums.  

When I see the wonderful work shared here I am amazed at the creativity, craftsmanship, and artistry!  That inspires me beyond words.  Dollar value???

When I see the kit beautiful pens with the kit name and materials used, I go out looking to find the suppliers who supply the items then lean toward IAP members when sourcing similar items.  Dollar value spent on new stuff???

Tool advice.... How to do some of the things and which tools work best.  Dollar value??

How much I have spent on new tools????  LOML doesn't need to know that IAP has been responsible for most of the "must haves" in the shop/studio.  Dollar value????

Add to all the above, the honor of be able to use "Member of the International Association of Penturners" and the IAP logo on my "advertising and branding" which brings a level of professionalism to what is mostly a hobby.   Dollar value????

I think you get the picture.

Thanks IAP for all the above.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you to IAP for providing a place where others get as excited about a successful pen or a successful show as I do.

A place where others not only understand my failures, but have experienced them first hand, and many have remedies.

A community where the pursuit of excellence is not a slogan, but instead a daily ritual shared by everyone. A place that knows perfection is unattainable, but the quest for it is where real art lives.

A place where total strangers care for their virtual friends in a real and meaningful way. I have never prayed harder for anyone that I have Cody. My hope is to someday meet this brave 14 year old and make a pen with him.

I thank the man who owns the site for asking for my thoughts before making arbitrary decisions, even though most wouldn't bothers.

I am thankful for all my virtual friends that have become buddies and people I see or talk to regularly.

Finally, I am thankful for the IAP rules! Without them this place would be just a meanless website with banners pimping cures for hair loss and erectile dysfunction.


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 15, 2011)

It's really tough to jump into this thread at this point after all of the great comments already made. I agree with every accolade made here. Even as I picked up this craft on my own, I thought I was going to struggle to learn new things. After finding IAP, I was so very wrong. With the knowledge and helpfulness found here by a great bunch of craftfolks and staff, there seems to be no bounds to what a person can do. 

I thank the IAP and all of the wonderful folks that unselfishly help each other without a second thought. I can only hope that someday I may be able to offer and pay back some of the help I have received.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for _____________________Putting me in the "DOG House with the LOML" :frown: every payday after placing orders,  and for all the great friends that help me get out again when I pay her back plus some... :beauty: LOL.


----------



## TomW (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for ..... Telling me what DAMHIKI means....10 TIMES TODAY ONLY! <grin>... Seriously, I'm thankful for all the cyber friends, and for those who would be there for me in a MOMENT if I was in need.  IAP is a class act.

Tom


----------



## snyiper (Sep 15, 2011)

There are so many things the IAP does so well where to start is the question. First I would like to thank Jon for starting this thread and making us all aware of what a great thing we really have here. I would like to thank Jeff and all the Moderators for thir dilligence in maintaining order on the boards and knowing when to close something or letting it run. The Mods are really unsung heroes here as they put in many many tireless hours keeping all of us straight. Finally I would like to thank IAP for bringing so many diverse talented people together to share ideas. I have been helped by many and taught something by most and for that I will be forever grateful. I have made many friends on here and everyone feels like family even though we may not have even met. It is nice to know that no matter the worlds condition or political banter going on at the moment there is a safe welcome place to come and relax with good friends and great conversation.
I thank you all for that.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to all who posted!  I saw something in each post that could easily have been on my list as well!  The overwhelming friendship of this group has to be tops on the list, I never expected to consider people I meet online as "friends", but as Tom said, I know there are members who would be there for me in a moment of need, and that's more than I can say for many of the folks I see in real life day to day.  Thanks for being who you are!


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP I am going broke. sure glad I got a supprot group to say maybe you should try this next time.


*YOU BUNCH OF ENABLERS. :biggrin:*


----------



## bitshird (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for providing me with so many neat things to try and replicate, (steal ideas) and for allowing an old man to make a few bucks doing something fun. Most of all Thanks to the IAP for all the friends I've made, Love them all!!! Even Curtis:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 15, 2011)

bitshird said:


> ....... *Love them all!!! Even Curtis*:biggrin::biggrin:



TMI Ken!!


----------



## rkimery (Sep 15, 2011)

*Thanks to the IAP* for the bountiful information therein, the knowledge base is immense! Just have to learn to use it more often! 

*Thanks to the IAP* for the right to start a thread to find out information on something I do not know because I am a self taught beginning pen turner, and I cannot seem to find it in the afore mentioned library. :redface:

And mostly I give *Thanks the IAP* for the many friends and mentors we see at the local IAP meets. *And in the case of the nearby Southern Indiana, Kentucky & Tennessee Chapter: The chili at those meetings!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks to IAP for all of the friendships I have made over the last many years, the opportunity to friend, meet and learn from the one and only "Eagle," the wealth of information that is available from all of those members who gave (and continue to give) their time to teaching those of us who ask a LOT of questions (that would be directed at myself), the opportunity to give back to this community and lots of fun in the process.  Thanks to Jeff, Curtis, Andrew & Dean for all the countless hours that you give in order to keep us up and running and giving us a really great place to call IAP home.  Without this site I would probably never have learned so much about making pens, or for that matter pens in general and I sincerely appreciate all that I have gained from being here.
Linda

PS - Rmember GoodTurns started this in hopes of generating lots of positive comments and posts.  I would like to think that all of us has gained something from being able to access IAP and that we could take a moment to put that into a quick note.  We sure had a lot of little notes to an earlier post ... over 15,000 views as I recall.  This is an easy way to give a little something back!

THANKS IAP AND ALL OF THE MEMBERS - you all rock!


----------



## Sully (Sep 18, 2011)

My wife and I were at a craft show 15 years ago and I saw a man selling wooden pens. I remember telling my wife "do you believe this guy; he's trying to sell those as if he made them".

Two years later the local WoodCraft store had a class for turning pens. A few days after I took the class I remembered the man at the craft show.:redface:

Every time I see the beautiful work all of you do I hear that voice telling my wife, "do you believe this......":laugh:

Thanks IAP for reminding me I have *ALOT* to learn and a long ways to go.
Thanks for showing me where to get the info.

Thanks,
Sully


----------



## Christian (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for not laughing at my dumb questions, or my accent.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you IAP for helping a rank beginner learn to make something I can be proud of.  In 18 months I have learned so much from the kind members here who always seem to have time to answer questions and offer advice.


----------



## Scott (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you IAP for all the good friends I have made here!  That's what it all boils down to for me.  :biggrin:

Scott.


----------



## 1dweeb (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks to the IAP for fostering innovation among a great group of people. There is always someone pushing the boundary and pulling other members along for the journey. We as pen turners are fortunate to have Jeff and his staff providing this great resource for us to learn and share ideas.


----------



## vallealbert (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks to IAP for all the knowledge available here (your knowledge guys)..for knowing very nice people here and their work and for selling some stuff here...Thanks to Jeff, managers and mods.


----------

